# Post a slightly outdated photo!



## Esther (Mar 9, 2009)

Again... because I'm nosy. 
We have the baby pictures thread... but what I'm more interested in here is seeing photos from a few years ago, maybe when you had a different haircut/colour, fewer tattoos or piercings, went through a certain phase...

If you all play, I'll play too!!


----------



## djudex (Mar 9, 2009)

It's hard to tell in this photo because my head needed a good shave and my hair was down but at the time but I had a double mohawk and the prerequisite biker leather with studs, screws, pins, paint and handcuffs.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

Esther said:


> Again... because I'm nosy.
> We have the baby pictures thread... but what I'm more interested in here is seeing photos from a few years ago, maybe when you had a different haircut/colour, fewer tattoos or piercings, went through a certain phase...
> 
> If you all play, I'll play too!!




Different glasses and hair. About 8 years ago?


----------



## AFatChance (Mar 9, 2009)

*I know mine aren't that long ago, but still.

They are all around the time I was 15 or 16.

Notice the lack of style and the weight I have gained since then by looking at the bottom picture which was taken in January.* 

View attachment mewiththing.jpg


View attachment melooks.jpg


View attachment foreverago.jpg


View attachment n1068895651_174891_3189.jpg


View attachment now.jpg


----------



## Esther (Mar 9, 2009)

Fun!!

This is four years ago! 




This is one year ago!




I had black hair for years! It took me an entire year to get as blonde as I am now.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 9, 2009)

Couple of years ago at the Phillies game:






Kegstand like 3.5 years ago:






Annual river tubing trip 3 years ago:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 9, 2009)

Esther said:


> Fun!!
> 
> This is four years ago!
> 
> ...



Gah, why can't you live in America? Beautifullll


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> Fun!!
> 
> This is four years ago!
> 
> ...



Um.....wow...I mean....well, wow.

If I were to use the phrase "sexylicious" as a term to describe you, would you hold it against me?


----------



## Smite (Mar 10, 2009)

This was when I was 14, so 6 years ago 






Two years ago:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Smite said:


> This was when I was 14, so 6 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the sad face smilie love? You are only 20! Enjoy!

I am an old lady at 38.


----------



## Smite (Mar 10, 2009)

. I guess 20 isn't so bad. I hope with 21 I get to get rid of my MIP though :O.


----------



## AFatChance (Mar 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> Fun!!


*
I like your hair dark. It adds a -- dare I say it -- mysteriousness to you.

*


----------



## viracocha (Mar 10, 2009)

This picture was the phase with too many relatives and not nearly enough coffee, sleep, alcohol, or sanity... 






I question the sunglasses and the hamster shirt now.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Mar 10, 2009)

a couple of years ago. I really liked one drug a lot then. Can you guess which one?  

View attachment posse stoned mike.jpg


View attachment hippe-mike.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Mar 10, 2009)

These are all on my Myspace as well, since I'll have to dig into my desktop for more (It's currently not up and running).

The first is actually from many years ago, sorry...I was 24 or so (I'm 39 now), then the 'eyepic' is about 6 years old, and the one in the red hat is maybe 8 years old.

-Uriel 

View attachment oldme.jpg


View attachment Eyepic.jpg


View attachment redhat.jpg


----------



## Melian (Mar 10, 2009)

djudex said:


> It's hard to tell in this photo because my head needed a good shave and my hair was down but at the time but I had a double mohawk and the prerequisite biker leather with studs, screws, pins, paint and handcuffs.



rawr

om nom nom nom


----------



## escapist (Mar 10, 2009)

*Uriel* - Ya kind of remind me of Sam Kinesin.

like 8 or 9 years ago or something (360-370lbs?)





On a boat going to Alaska in 06 (410 lbs.)





Alaska 07 (415lbs)





And just for reference Me @ This New Years (450ish):





I'll have to find more.


----------



## Esther (Mar 10, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Gah, why can't you live in America? Beautifullll


I'm so close to America I can see it from my house, though 



WillSpark said:


> Um.....wow...I mean....well, wow.
> 
> If I were to use the phrase "sexylicious" as a term to describe you, would you hold it against me?






AFatChance said:


> *
> I like your hair dark. It adds a -- dare I say it -- mysteriousness to you.
> 
> *



Thank you!! I've been thinking of going dark again because my current colour is so damaging for my hair type. And now that you mention it... I've noticed that customers at work have started talking to me like I'm a highschool kid now that I'm blonde. I'd trade that in for mysterious any day.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 10, 2009)

escapist said:


> like 8 or 9 years ago or something (360-370lbs?)



All I can say is "YOU'RE NOT EVEN SUPPOSED TO BE HERE TODAY!" 

Three cheers for Dante Hicks from Clerks imo


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 10, 2009)

OK this was me @ 16. If you really look close you can see that half of my hair is purple and the other half is red. I tried dying it with kool-aid a few nights previous lol. My sisters toothbrush was NOT happy 






About 9 years ago chillin' at grandma's house, shortly after I had cut my hair (what a terrible idea but I do it from time to time). I look really happy here because hey, who isn't happy at grandma's!


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 10, 2009)

I got three here

this is from when i was 14:






this is from 2003 when i went to Africa with Habitat For Humanity:





this second is from 2005 visiting cape cod:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> I'm so close to America I can see it from my house, though



If you're that close to America, we should hang out lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 10, 2009)

bout 4 years ago 

View attachment nate2.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok...here's a few.

Me close to 4 years ago.





And then me...way back in 1992...ummm yeah and I wondered why they said I looked like Molly Ringworm..bah


----------



## Weeze (Mar 10, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> a couple of years ago. I really liked one drug a lot then. Can you guess which one?



OH. OH! I knooooow this one!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

P.S. Nice flag there in the 2nd pic


----------



## Weeze (Mar 10, 2009)

OH!
And I'll play! 
This is from an orchestra thing we did my sophmore year of high school.
This pic was taken after losing like, 50 lbs on adderall xD 

EDIT: This is a DOUBLE out-dated picture, because you can see 12 year-old me in the picture on the mantle (in blue)


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> EDIT: This is a DOUBLE out-dated picture, because you can see 12 year-old me in the picture on the mantle (in blue)



Kris wins the thread! 

But great pics, everyone!


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, I found something I can put up here. These are a couple of the very first belly pics of myself, back in 2001. I was just really coming to terms with defining myself as a fat guy. I also learned, in the process, how much perspective matters in how fat one looks.


----------



## Esther (Mar 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> These are all on my Myspace as well, since I'll have to dig into my desktop for more (It's currently not up and running).
> 
> The first is actually from many years ago, sorry...I was 24 or so (I'm 39 now), then the 'eyepic' is about 6 years old, and the one in the red hat is maybe 8 years old.
> 
> -Uriel



Man, you are friggn' ageless!! Which is a great thing!


----------



## Esther (Mar 10, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok...here's a few.
> 
> Me close to 4 years ago.
> 
> ...



You have the most gorgeous curly hair!


----------



## Esther (Mar 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> OH!
> And I'll play!
> This is from an orchestra thing we did my sophmore year of high school.
> This pic was taken after losing like, 50 lbs on adderall xD



Beautiful picture!! You were in the orchestra?


----------



## Weeze (Mar 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> Beautiful picture!! You were in the orchestra?



LOL.
I was in everything my high school's music dept. offered at one point or another, but yes. I was verrrry into orchestra and wind ensemble.

My college's music department is pretty much non-existant except for a dinky concert band that plays christmas carols and it's driving me rather insane.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> OH!
> And I'll play!
> This is from an orchestra thing we did my sophmore year of high school.
> This pic was taken after losing like, 50 lbs on adderall xD
> ...




Cute! And you're still the prettiest girl...:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok...here's a few.
> 
> Me close to 4 years ago.



You have an amazing smile, girlie.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Okie dokies....

This is me like 3 years ago I'm about 17~18'ish











This is me about 6 years ago... with no hair o.o! I'm like 13 here!






Aaaaand just for comparison, Me, now!


----------



## IFloggedUrMolly (Mar 11, 2009)

These were all taken when I was 18 (i think)





These last two I don't like so much.. but I will share them anyways


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> OH!
> And I'll play!
> This is from an orchestra thing we did my sophmore year of high school.
> This pic was taken after losing like, 50 lbs on adderall xD



Your brows were fierce.


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe these pics are awesome! 

Fun 

Will have to find mine... People hardly recognise me in some pics from years ago, especially my blonde phase


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

Quite a cutie I might add!!


----------



## Esther (Mar 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> LOL.
> I was in everything my high school's music dept. offered at one point or another, but yes. I was verrrry into orchestra and wind ensemble.
> 
> My college's music department is pretty much non-existant except for a dinky concert band that plays christmas carols and it's driving me rather insane.



That's so cool! What do you play?
I've heard from a lot of college/university students that there aren't enough music programs unless you go to a specialized school. Such a shame!


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

2005






2006




















2007


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 14, 2009)

Great pics George =D

Here are some of mine... There are a few, i narrowed them down.. I change alot =p.All those who are my friends on Facebook and Myspace will have seen these :]

2002/2003











My makeover shoot.. Back when I only had one facial piercing (Labret, which i removed for these photos)






May 04






06/07


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Sexy green eyes.WOW!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's one.



[/IMG]


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>


:blink: That is HOT.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 15, 2009)

Entertaining three old people, my friends and a family of four with a child.


----------



## Melian (Mar 15, 2009)

protuberance said:


> Entertaining three old people, my friends and a family of four with a child.



Boxers? YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> Boxers? YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.



I'd have gone commando or worn panties, but there were children there and I didn't want to be responsible for scarring a few minds.


----------



## Esther (Mar 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> My makeover shoot.. Back when I only had one facial piercing (Labret, which i removed for these photos)



Haha! We kinda look alike here... same hair and no facial piercings


----------



## user 23567 (Mar 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>



Get the eff outta here!!! I would have never believed it...WOW!


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 16, 2009)

See, what I'm wondering here is what color are you're eyes!?

According to that one ^ you have gorgeous brown eyes.

But according to the more realistic bottom one, you have amazingly gorgeous green eyes.

And whats worse is that I know I should be focusing on the overall extreme sexiness but my OCD really wants to know!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Great pics George =D
> 
> Here are some of mine... There are a few, i narrowed them down.. I change alot =p.All those who are my friends on Facebook and Myspace will have seen these :]



Green-eyed goddess...

droooooooool


----------



## orinoco (Mar 17, 2009)

this is the photo i always have to dig out to prove to ppl i'm not just a gloryhunter!! i endured a decade of absolute crap before we dominated the world


----------



## Catkin (Mar 17, 2009)

orinoco said:


> this is the photo i always have to dig out to prove to ppl i'm not just a gloryhunter!! i endured a decade of absolute crap before we dominated the world



Aww cute! And hey, at least you get lots of glory - I'm technically a QPR supporter (it's my dad's team and I get taken along to games occasionally)...yeeeeeah.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 17, 2009)

Catkin said:


> Aww cute! And hey, at least you get lots of glory - I'm technically a QPR supporter (it's my dad's team and I get taken along to games occasionally)...yeeeeeah.



well hey, give it 10 years and you might be having all the glory! aren't QPR owned by some of the richest men in the world these days?!  we have a mountain of debts thanks to our wonderful american owners so no doubt it will bite us in the arse one day.


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 17, 2009)

8th grade. so like 11 years ago





Soph year HS... 01ish





Trying on the prom dress.... 03


----------



## orinoco (Mar 17, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> Trying on the prom dress.... 03



cute pics, though you do look a little pissed off with something in the last one


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Great pics George =D
> 
> Here are some of mine... There are a few, i narrowed them down.. I change alot =p.All those who are my friends on Facebook and Myspace will have seen these :]



Oh my you have always been a stunner! I love the braids!

I don't have many but here are 2, shock horror Bexy without pink or red hair!

Me aged 15 with the guitarist from Semisonic.
View attachment 60375


Me in early 2006.
View attachment 60376


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm drunk in all of these lol 

2006




2005




2003


----------



## Tad (Mar 17, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> 8th grade. so like 11 years ago
> [/IMG]
> 
> Soph year HS... 01ish
> ...



The funny thing is that if you'd not put the ages down on those, I'd have probably guessed the prom picture as the youngest (16-18), and the other two being more recent (18-21). Funny how that is sometimes. But I suspect that when you are thirty, you'll still look about 21, that you have that kind of timeless face, you lucky thing!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> Oh my you have always been a stunner! I love the braids!
> 
> I don't have many but here are 2, shock horror Bexy without pink or red hair!
> 
> ...



Your hair always looks fantastic <3

....I want green hair now o.o!


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> Oh my you have always been a stunner! I love the braids!
> 
> I don't have many but here are 2, shock horror Bexy without pink or red hair!
> 
> ...



I still think thats not you in the first pic


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hahah. Okay. The first one is my school picture for my senior year of high school. I miss that necklace *cries*.

Second one is from my sophmore year of university. The last year of my goth phase. Hahaha. 

View attachment senioryear.jpg


View attachment goth.jpg


----------



## Melian (Mar 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. Okay. The first one is my school picture for my senior year of high school. I miss that necklace *cries*.
> 
> Second one is from my sophmore year of university. The last year of my goth phase. Hahaha.



Well hot damn, I like your goth phase. As long as you didn't slip into any of that "trad-goth" business...hehehe.


----------



## djudex (Mar 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. Okay. The first one is my school picture for my senior year of high school. I miss that necklace *cries*.
> 
> Second one is from my sophmore year of university. The last year of my goth phase. Hahaha.



Hot damn rabbit, you're a pretty tasty little number!


----------



## djudex (Mar 20, 2009)

Hot damn, we both posted hot damn! Must be a Canadian thing... :doh:


----------



## Cors (Mar 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. Okay. The first one is my school picture for my senior year of high school. I miss that necklace *cries*.
> 
> Second one is from my sophmore year of university. The last year of my goth phase. Hahaha.



I want to eat you up!


----------



## Melian (Mar 21, 2009)

djudex said:


> Hot damn, we both posted hot damn! Must be a Canadian thing... :doh:



Nah, I think you're just copying me. It's ok though, I realize I am extremely cool


----------



## Melian (Mar 21, 2009)

Hm...this was....2001? Maybe a bit earlier. I was definitely 18 or 19 here, sporting my little brother's "Beavers Canada" shirt that fit him when he was 8 years old. Haha. And yeah, my hair is naturally light blonde, which totally does not suit me.

(btw, the shirt is not accurate....if you get my drift...)


----------



## Jackoblangada (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a really old pic actually, I was maybe 23-24....i was so small
View attachment 60619


----------



## Smite (Mar 24, 2009)

You guys have awesome slighty outdated pictures. Perhaps i'll put up a legit one soon :O


----------



## Archangel_257 (Mar 24, 2009)

Melian said:


> Well hot damn, I like your goth phase. As long as you didn't slip into any of that "trad-goth" business...hehehe.



Is My Chemical Romance really goth. I thought that they were just an indie EMO band that sold out? BTW Rabbit, you don't go to UM do you.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 24, 2009)

This was at Halloween, I was a very unconvincing John Lennon


----------



## Melian (Mar 24, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> Is My Chemical Romance really goth. I thought that they were just an indie EMO band that sold out? BTW Rabbit, you don't go to UM do you.



Well, she labelled it "goth," so I'm not going to debate it.


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 24, 2009)

Here we go, some young StarScream!

*Age 11*





*Age 13*




*Age 15*




*Age 18*




*Age 22*, _being mugged by some fans in New York_


----------



## Melian (Mar 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Here we go, some young StarScream!



The clean-shaven look is really hot on you.

No, I'm not oogling the 11 yr old pic!


----------



## escapist (Mar 24, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. Okay. The first one is my school picture for my senior year of high school. I miss that necklace *cries*.
> 
> Second one is from my sophmore year of university. The last year of my goth phase. Hahaha.



Too Cute!   :blush: :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Here we go, some young StarScream!



I think StarScream was born with a bass in one hand and making the metal sign in the other!


----------



## Cors (Mar 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Here we go, some young StarScream!
> 
> x



You're beautiful! Love the long hair.


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Here we go, some young StarScream!


Gosh, you were a cute kid! You have the best hair ever, by the way.
And I must agree, while I am one of the biggest beard-fans ever, the clean-shaven look is really sweet on you.


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> This is a really old pic actually, I was maybe 23-24....i was so small



If you hadn't told me this was you I wouldn't have guessed it! Wow!


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I think StarScream was born with a bass in one hand and making the metal sign in the other!



hahahaha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Me April 2006*

View attachment meapril2006.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Me & the gals. Around 5 or 6 years ago*




View attachment me fi chelle.jpg


----------



## Tad (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet picks, Cleo!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you edx


----------



## Love.Metal (Mar 27, 2009)

These are from...eh, 2005-2006.

It's ok, I'm fully aware that I wasn't too cute. Haha.

xP


----------



## Tad (Mar 27, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> These are from...eh, 2005-2006.
> 
> It's ok, I'm fully aware that I wasn't too cute. Haha.



I fixed a typo for you :bow:


----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> These are from...eh, 2005-2006.
> 
> It's ok, I'm fully aware that I wasn't too cute. Haha.
> 
> xP



Are you serious? Yes you were!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Mar 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> If you hadn't told me this was you I wouldn't have guessed it! Wow!



LOL it's amazing how big you can get in ...well a lot of years.
I think I was about 280 or so in that picture. But I think 5 or 10 pounds of that was hair


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

This one was taken almost 5 years ago, I think...when i was a very young 27 years old LOL


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the only old pic I have on my computer. Its from last year when my football team won their district.


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

Melian said:


> The clean-shaven look is really hot on you.
> 
> No, I'm not oogling the 11 yr old pic!



Hehe, thank you. I thought about shaving recently but I haven't had the balls to do it yet. I look to much like a chick with no facial hair.

Ps - You were totally oogling my 11 y/o pic and you know it.


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I think StarScream was born with a bass in one hand and making the metal sign in the other!



Hahahaha, I've been a metal head for a long long time, but I dispel any rumors about my birth. Here are a few more pictures for you guys. Lets go way back!

*The day I was born *





*Me and my dad being bad asses age 4*




*My first FFA, haha*




*And, me and my first guitar age 7*


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> You're beautiful! Love the long hair.



Thank you :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> Gosh, you were a cute kid! You have the best hair ever, by the way.
> And I must agree, while I am one of the biggest beard-fans ever, the clean-shaven look is really sweet on you.



Hmm, I might have to shave off the beard, I've been thinking about it anyways. Maybe on April 4th I'll shave it, and let it grow back. I have a show on April 3rd, and have to look metal. hehe.


----------



## Esther (Mar 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hmm, I might have to shave off the beard, I've been thinking about it anyways. Maybe on April 4th I'll shave it, and let it grow back. I have a show on April 3rd, and have to look metal. hehe.




Hahaha, my man friend does the EXACT same thing. They're filming a video Next weekend so he's literally planning on shaving it the very next day. I forget what his face looks like at this point!!


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> Hahaha, my man friend does the EXACT same thing. They're filming a video Next weekend so he's literally planning on shaving it the very next day. I forget what his face looks like at this point!!



Yeah, totally a musician thing. Haha, no way I'd hit the stage, video, or photo shoot with no my hair on my face. 

If I shave I'll post some pictures


----------

